# Buddy's Pedal Fest in Pleasant Hill, Missouri, September 18th



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm thinking about going to this event, but as someone who's never been before, is it any good? I'm thinking about selling/trading some bike parts there, but I don't know what the turnout is typically like. Is anyone else from here going?


----------



## ODDER (Sep 2, 2021)

I went once and had a great time. Unfortunately I’m working this year but I might try to take some vacation and get up there.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 14, 2021)

Buddy’s Pedal Fest is this Saturday, and we hope you are getting ready for a return to the pedal fun we missed out on last year. Yea, things are still nowhere near back to the old normal, but we are looking forward to a fun and safe event this year that will again feature the Vintage & Custom bicycle show, bicycle swap meet, as well as the muscle & monkey bike races. This year there will not be an organized ride to the lake with live bands and music, but any and all are welcome to still ride the Rock Island/Katy trails as well as enjoy our vintage antique shopping and food options in the Historic Pleasant Hill Depot District.  We want to make this a safe and fun event and welcome all of our pedal friends to come out and enjoy.  This is a mostly outdoor event and masks are not required, but a generous friend of Pedal Fest has donated some awesome Pedal Fest logoed masks that will be free to all attendees. ALSO as an added bonus all vaccinated pedal friends will receive the usual Koozie and drink package at no charge this year! Hope to see you soon for Pedal Fest 21 at Retro on the Rails, 











Pleasant Hill, MO.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

I'll be bringing some parts and projects to sell/trade. I just hope I'll have enough room to bring a bike or 2 to show as well!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 17, 2021)

Just made it to my grandparents' outside of Springfield, MO. I'll be driving up from there first thing in the morning. I was able to fit all the bikes I wanted to bring in my dad's truck, including one to race at the Muscle Bike Drags and one to show as well.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)

Sorry for the delay, but I'm finally able to post these photos I shot during Buddy's Pedal Fest. I wish I shot more photos while I was there, but I was having more fun talking to folks and participating in the Monkey and Muscle Bike Drag Races to really worry about that. I didn't sell or trade much of my stuff, but I still had a good time while I was there.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)




----------

